# Mantis or alien ??



## carlos58 (Sep 2, 2011)

hello everyone
European Dwarf Mantis ( Ameles spallanzania ) female
Italy


----------



## anth_333 (Sep 2, 2011)

Alien! for sure.
 No.. but Great find where did you find this guy?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice!  How do you determine it is a female?


----------



## pen (Sep 2, 2011)

Great shots, first I think is my favorite. I like how isolated he is against the background.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## jackiex_x (Sep 2, 2011)

So cuteeeee


----------



## EquineArt (Sep 2, 2011)

Fabulous shots!
May I ask what lens you used?
Thanks for sharing


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice captures! Wonderful DOF on those! I have been looking hard for Mantis's here.. haven't found any yet.


----------



## carlos58 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments
I use 70/180 macro nikon
In Italy this mantis  is uncommon and the praying mantis (Mantis religiosa) is common
The male is very narrow with no raised abdomen  The male also has wings, the female without wings


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 7, 2011)

These are all terrific shots, esp the background choice. Maybe a little blue casting, esp #2. I might have "S-curved" the gamma slightly to enhance the mid-tones. #3 is my fav - like the pose, we get both profile and head-on in one shot!  It seems to be trying to tell us something


----------



## Hardrock (Sep 7, 2011)

Some of the best mantis shots Ive seen on the forum. Great job.


----------



## carlos58 (Sep 8, 2011)

thank you very much all for last comments
thank you very much untouchednalive for like


----------



## Actinometro (Sep 8, 2011)

Very well done.

Congratulations.


----------



## PhotoTish (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! Great set of photos.  I think photo 3 is my favourite :thumbup:


----------



## carlos58 (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks everyone for last comments
thank you very much PhotoTish for like


----------

